# HTTP Syntax fehlerhaft



## Feanwulf (24. Okt. 2007)

Im Log steht, daß der HTTP Syntax fehlerhaft ist - wo kann ich nachschauen woran es genau gehakt hat 

EDIT: Habe wohl meinen sharedip Ordner im /var/www irgendwie gelöscht - wie kann ich da den Standard wieder herstellen?


----------



## oldschool (24. Okt. 2007)

Schlimmstenfalls einfach mal ins Install-Skript schauen, da da ja wohl die Basiskonfiguration drinsteht, gelle?


----------



## Till (24. Okt. 2007)

Um den genauen Fehler zu erhalten, mach bitte mal das, was ich hier unter #4 beschrieben habe:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=30


----------



## Feanwulf (24. Okt. 2007)

vielen Dank - hab den fehler gefunden in einem Hosting


----------



## Feanwulf (24. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von oldschool:


> Schlimmstenfalls einfach mal ins Install-Skript schauen, da da ja wohl die Basiskonfiguration drinsteht, gelle?


wenn du ISPCOnfig mal installiert hättest, wüsstest du, daß das Verzeichnis nach der Installation dann gelöscht wird  Aber natürlich könnte ich es auspacken und mal schauen


----------



## oldschool (23. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von Feanwulf:


> wenn du ISPCOnfig mal installiert hättest, wüsstest du, daß das Verzeichnis nach der Installation dann gelöscht wird  Aber natürlich könnte ich es auspacken und mal schauen


Hi, hi!

Wieso "hätte"?
Wäre ich diesem Forum, wenn ich NICHT Ispconfig am Start hätte?

Wenn ich soetwas schreibe, habe ich es bestimmt schon gemacht und weiss wovon ich rede...


----------

